# MUFE Mat Velvet & Mattifying foundation



## j4lyphe (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey has neone tried the MUFE Mat Velvet foundation? I'm supposedly NW 45 (powder) and NW 47 (fluid) for MAC's Studio Fix line but I was wondering what colour I would be in the MUFE...Also is it Really Mattifying cuz I have crazy oily skin and I go to school in Florida and for vacation back home to Jamaica (hott, lol)...My Sephora is in a JCPenny in Gainesville (small town) so they don't carry alot of lines that the regular Sephora carries like MUFE and NARS:s
Also is the MUFE HD invisible powder ne good for oily skin and is the ALL Mat primer ne good?


----------



## Regality101 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, I visited Sephora yesterday to try the MUFE HD foundation and the assistant recommended the Mat Velvet.  She put the product on me and I was amazed.  I don't have oily skin but this product is truly mattifying.  She topped it off with HD powder and it looked like a dream.  I am a C8 in MAC I could probably do NC45 my color was 70. There was another lady there with a more warmer complexion and she was a 75.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey has neone tried the MUFE Mat Velvet foundation? I'm supposedly NW 45 (powder) and NW 47 (fluid) for MAC's Studio Fix line but I was wondering what colour I would be in the MUFE...Also is it Really Mattifying cuz I have crazy oily skin and I go to school in Florida and for vacation back home to Jamaica (hott, lol)...My Sephora is in a JCPenny in Gainesville (small town) so they don't carry alot of lines that the regular Sephora carries like MUFE and NARS:s
Also is the MUFE HD invisible powder ne good for oily skin and is the ALL Mat primer ne good?_

 

You would most likely be #75 in Mat Velvet+.  I don't recommend the HD powder for oily skin, i prefer super matte loose powder; the HD powder doesn't have the same mattifying properties.  I also think the all mat primer is fantastic, I recommend it for all oily skinned folks =)


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 13, 2008)

Super Matte Powder is the best! and I love Mat Velvet+ as well. I try lots of foundations and find that always return to this one. My skin is pretty oily and it holds up well.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got this foundation today and can't wait to do a tutorial on it!  Got Face and Body too!!! Yaaaay!


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanx everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think if I get the right colour for the MUFE matte foundation maybe I'll forgo getting the MAC Studio Fix fluid....since the Studio Fix doesn't really mattify right?


----------



## n_c (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_You would most likely be #75 in Mat Velvet+.  I don't recommend the HD powder for oily skin, i prefer super matte loose powder; the HD powder doesn't have the same mattifying properties.  I also think the all mat primer is fantastic, I recommend it for all oily skinned folks =)_

 

What would be the best brush to use with the super matte loose powder?


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 14, 2008)

Is the MUFE Matte Loose powder better than the MAC loose blot powder? And what do u think of MUFE's Duo Matte Powder foundation? Does it really work and is it comparable to MAC Studio Fix Powder foundation?
I'm just trying to look into any and everything that will help control my oiliness but at the same time not look like a mask...(I noticed with my MAC Studio Fix powder foundation that if u put on alot and u take pictures it looks kinda like a mask, so I try to put on a thin layer- this is my everyday powder that I wear to school when I do actually put nething on my face lol)...I also noticed that my Studio Fix powder tends to look a bit orange after awhile, I guess maybe bcuz of all the oil my face produces (eww,lol). Do the MUFE foundations (powder or liquid) have that effect?
I've been hearing ppl rave about the MUFE HD liguid foundation, is it good for oily girls or no?
Sorry for the long list of questions again:S


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm an NC50. What would I be in Mat Velvet?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 16, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've used Mat Velvet..well sampled it, and I plan to get it soon, you would be a #75...as I am and NC50 too.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I'm an NC50. What would I be in Mat Velvet?_


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_What would be the best brush to use with the super matte loose powder?_

 
I actually like to press it in with a Velour powder puff; but a kabuki brush or big fluffy powder brush would work as well.  I feel like i see it less when I use the puff.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I'm an NC50. What would I be in Mat Velvet?_

 
I actually would say #75 may be too orangey; I recommend #70.  I've tried both, #75 looks a little orange after I wear it a while.  #70 has more of a golden/neutral base, #75 is more of a beige.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I just thought it might be too light on me. Can I return it to Sephora unopened and exchange it for the #70?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I actually like to press it in with a Velour powder puff; but a kabuki brush or big fluffy powder brush would work as well.  I feel like i see it less when I use the puff.



I actually would say #75 may be too orangey; I recommend #70.  I've tried both, #75 looks a little orange after I wear it a while.  #70 has more of a golden/neutral base, #75 is more of a beige._


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ok. Thanks. I just thought it might be too light on me. Can I return it to Sephora unopened and exchange it for the #70?_

 

Yes you can.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 30, 2008)

MUFE Mat Velvet #75 actually ended up looking great on me!

Here are some ref pics:

1st pic edited contrast to make it look brighter. 2nd pic wasn't retouched.


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont have very oily skin but I do notice that whenever I used Mac foundations, it would end up looking oily after sometime and I would have to blot frequently. I recently bought the MUFE Mat Velvet+ Mattifying foundation and I love it! I even sampled the HD foundation as well but I felt oily/greasy after sometime too. The Mat Velvet foundation is truly my favourite foundation now and it matched my skintone very well (NC42/43 -> 60) but I would have to use it only occasionally since it's so expensive. So I'll be sticking to my Mac spf foundation for regular use and use the expensive one on special occasions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I wanted to add I love the MUFE full coverage concealer too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's amazing.


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Zerin, I LOVE your vids on Youtube
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see other WOC doing tuts since we're all beautiful and I envy you Desi/SA girls for your eye makeup...Hott!


----------



## aziza (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so broke right now but I will be trying Mat Velvet whenever I get some extra cash. I've sampled both F&B and the HD but they didn't agree with my oily ass skin. Beautiful when first applied...a few hours later I'm a swampy mess.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I have Matte Velvet and I love it more than my prescriptives althoug I only use the foundation on one area of my skin, it helps to cover my blemishes in lieu of concealer.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 12, 2008)

I am NC 42 in SFF- what shade in MUFE hd and MAT Velvet foundation?


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 12, 2008)

I am nw30 in sff so what is my shade in mufe mat velvet?tx


----------



## lvgz (Dec 12, 2008)

is there a trend to the MUFE numbering? i cant ever find a good match. =( im nc 35 and everything seems to pink or beige too me.  i guess my skin is too yellow, which is a shame because i really wanted to try. i heard the hd powder is wonderful and the hd  foundation looks very natural.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_is there a trend to the MUFE numbering? i cant ever find a good match. =( im nc 35 and everything seems to pink or beige too me. i guess my skin is too yellow, which is a shame because i really wanted to try. i heard the hd powder is wonderful and the hd foundation looks very natural._

 
I'm NC 37 and I use MUFE HD 123. I know it sin't the matte velvet one, but maybe that'll give you some help.


----------

